# Again: DP/DR?



## gecko (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi.

For the past couple of months i've been battling mushroom-induced (i strongly suspect, considering i had a bad trip/PTSD/slight HPPD) anxiety. It started with "dream-like" state stuff, but that seems to have subsided by itself. The anxiety has, i suppose, decreased since it's onset, and the past few days (before today) i felt completely normal. My main concern in this whole ordeal was "going crazy", that was my only real fear. Of losing it.

Now that the real dream-like, and complete detachment have ceased, whenever i'm anxious, or freak myself out, or *think* about it in general i get into extremely surreal mindsets. I feel completely there, it's just transcendentalist and extreme-existentialist/metaphysical ideas plauging my mind, then me freaking out even more. It occured today when i had a 7 hour car journey and just sat there thinking about drugs, etc, but is quite regular with my anxiety... When i get into these scary mindsets the common fear is that you've thought yourself into semi-insanity and are going on the road to craziness. It's quite difficult for me to explain right now, becasue i just watched a movie and forgot about it and now feel fine, if not a little anxious. Is this behavior normal?

I've had these types of thoughts before throughout my life, i believe most people have some level of existentialist thinking (well, most thinking people), but not to these extremes; its just kinda "bending your mind". It feel slightly like these have become a kind of obsession after this period of horrible anxiety.

If i forget about everything, if i'm having a totally care-free day, i feel pretty much FINE. Just right now i'm a little lost and need some advice/help, or at least a go ahead that i'm not losing my friggen mind. Im at a life's turning point right now (only 16 yrs), so that could be the reason behind all this!

Please, a few tips or comments =)

have a good one; great thing you have going on this forum!


----------



## twinsandone (Nov 24, 2006)

First of all I would like to congratulate you in the passing of your DP. It gives us sufferers hope. Second, I want to add to your existensial thinking.

I've had these types of thoughts before throughout my life, i believe most people have some level of existentialist thinking (well, most thinking people), but not to these extremes; its just kinda "bending your mind". It feel slightly like these have become a kind of obsession after this period of horrible anxiety.

I think anxiety and DP brings its sufferers to a deeper thought level. We know more, we have explored ourselves more and we know that there are no limits to the mind unlike regular people. I beleive the more time passes the less you will obsess. Plus you are 16 years old and you have experienced so much already! You are so mature in your experiences. I think your level of thinking will always be deep and you will come to embrace it and just realize you are an intelligent being now


----------



## twinsandone (Nov 24, 2006)

I hope that helps


----------



## gecko (Nov 27, 2006)

many thanks twinsandone, it does =)

btw, the way i beat DP was honestly just accepting it, not fearing the effects of anxiety. Once you stop the obsession - the obsession with recovering with your symptoms - the DP stops. For me it *was* a state of mind which was a result of anxiety. I believe it's the slightly obessional people who question things not needed to be questioned, such as reality. There really is no "unreality", or spiritual suffering, you just feel wack. Stop asking yourself if your feeling distant, and get on with your life, is my advice - but that's just my case.

have a good one, and good luck!!


----------

